# Circulation/Road Tax



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi, does anybody know the current circulation/road tax bands or know where I can find them please?


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

Try this link it may help
Car excise duties: Increase for most, reductions for few | protothemanews.com


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for that. It is a bit confusing though, not sure what to get as it seems they are going to completely revamped next year.


----------

